# Blue Card, work visa - how to proceed



## Dameian Bernadus (6 mo ago)

Hi, I'm planning to get work visa, since German embassy in Sri Lanka rejected my application for blue card due to the duration of my degree. They said it's required to have a 4 years degree in order to apply for the blue card but I only have a 3 years degree. 

I have a contract from a german IT company as well as meet the salary expectations for the blue card. 

Once I get the work visa and live in Germany for couple of months, is there any possibility that I could apply for the blue card despite the duration of my degree ? 

If anyone has gone through this, I would like to have more details about this. 

Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you out to a thread of your own in order to attract a bit more attention.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Have your degree evaluated by the ZAB. If you include a copy of your job offer they'll give you an answer within 2 weeks of receiving your documents and the payment.






Zeugnisbewertung für ausländische Hochschulqualifikationen


Zeugnisbewertung für ausländische Hochschulqualifikationen – Zentralstelle für ausländisches Bildungswesen (ZAB)




www.kmk.org


----------

